# Motorbikes



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Gents, get some pics up of your bikes please, I need motivation. I've spent most of the week taking apart and putting back together my bike................again.







Tomorrow should see it running, if not, I will set it on fire.







This bike is driving me insane







I'll bang a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, if you insist...

*1999 Harley Davidson Dyna Super Glide Sport*


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Did have a 1999 FZS 600 Fazer, but sold it three weeks ago, with a young un in the house, I couldn't afford to run it.








:cry2:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well you did ask..........









Best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, you asked for it!!! (Dons tin hat and retreats to bunker







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's got to one of these two, hasn't it.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's got to one of these two, hasn't it.


My God...those are beauts. Too bad the English weather only gives you about 10 days a year to ride 'em, eh?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> My God...those are beauts. Too bad the English weather only gives you about 10 days a year to ride 'em, eh?


Global warming means I get to ride them 20 days a year now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's got to one of these two, hasn't it.


Well that`s it, it`s not really worth posting any more photo`s now


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > My God...those are beauts. Too bad the English weather only gives you about 10 days a year to ride 'em, eh?
> ...


Global warming means we get frequent killer hurricanes.

I once rode with a group from Miami to Key West during a tropical storm. (Hey, it was a planned trip and we weren't gonna let a little wind and rain stop us.) We tried to time our departure between bands in the storm, but it didn't work out. We got stuck in middle of it as we approached the keys and got our butts kicked. I've never experienced stinging rain like that in my life...and the wind blasts were incredible.

The weather eventually cleared in the afternoon and was glorious for the remainder of the trip.

But, that was only a tropical storm....no biggie really. A hurricane is something else altogether.

Riding in a hurricane would be stupid.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice bikes an scoots







I am afraid mine will send the thread downmarket but I love it.......and hate it. Lots of bikes have come and gone since I've owned it but no matter how much hassle it gives me I can't sell it. I tried to get it up and running tonight but it was not having it, a cough and splutter was the best I got.









Sorted out some electrical gremlins so that's something, for the first time I can use both flashers and the headlight AND my hazard flashers work









It comes not far (not far in US terms) from you Sharkey, Mobile. I was there in 1992 and gave a lot of people a lot of fun with my pronunciation







I don't even like to think about how I pronounced Des Moines


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go Mark 



















Hope you get it going









Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Here you go Mark


I have been looking at this pic for years now, can't you get another bike?









I don't miss the Yam TRX Mike , boy was that an expensive 2 weeks of ownership


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow, that's beautiful! I've sold my chinese jobby and have got a scooter to do for going back and forward to work at the mo. However, I've decided I want, no need







, a Honda NSR 125. Not sure when I'll manage though. Anyone know of good place to get hold of one (reliable), pref the 2 stroke version?

As an aside, my mate (who was a police motorcycle instructor for years and can ride like you wouldn't believe) has just bought one of these (I'll try & post a pic of us this week-end as he's taking me out on it







)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> [i have been looking at this pic for years now, can't you get another bike?


I've thought about it







but it does everything I want







and now gets cheaper to insure every year









I will never exploit those couple of extra HP or few KG's less weight of the latest models so I will just keep it, in years to come it wil be a sought after classic







well may be not









Mike


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! I've sold my chinese jobby and have got a scooter to do for going back and forward to work at the mo. However, I've decided I want, no need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here you go Mark


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

WTF is that?!

Used to be into bikes quite a bit and worked in a bike shop for a while... though my wife would go mad if I got a bike again, even though it was one of the things she kind of liked when we met (had a tidy ZXR-400 back then... years ago mind!) Haven't ridden a bike in about 8 years now though


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's got to one of these two, hasn't it.


Hay do you read Classic Bike then?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mac...That pose is far too Brighton.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> WTF is that?!


Suzuki RV125 which the company gave the really naff name of `Van Van`


















jasonm said:


> Mac...That pose is far too Brighton.....


Coming from you Jase I`ve got a sneaky feeling this is not a good thing









Actually this photo wasn`t my first choice but as it included Janie I had to use it











rondeco said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go Mark
> ...


Thanks, I see what you mean









I`ve been riding bikes since about 1970 but have been without one for a few years, due to the condition of my joints a big bike wasn`t an option and personally I think most 125`s look either weedy or totally naff, IMO this looks nicely different and is a real pleasure to ride.









Of course there are those who feel that anything less then a huge multi cylindered race replica capable of doing a ton in first gear is a total death trap


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not a big fan of bikes, 10 years as a retained fireman saw to that, even less so now my son has bought one of these


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep, widow makers indeed. I just hope my kids don't get into bikes.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

This was ten years ago, when I was a bit faster...










-- Tim


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

in_denial said:


> This was ten years ago, when I was a bit faster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that can only be at Mallory


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

My days of bikes are over now. Had many a motocross'r, Honda 4 cyl etc and my last was a minty BSA Royal Star 500 blue/chrome tank completely rebuilt, will have to dig some pictures out some time


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

MIKE said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > This was ten years ago, when I was a bit faster...
> ...


Indeed; tho' the URL is a bit of a giveaway. It was the first (and I think only?) MAG trackday - blazing sunshine in July, not many people turned up, so I did about 100 laps over the day; nearly ground away the rear brake lever going round Gerrards... I think the photo is from the Esses?

-- Tim


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

in_denial said:


> This was ten years ago, when I was a bit faster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw a great t shirt a while ago, had on it " The older I get, the faster I was!". How true


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Any of you guys had a go on the BMW?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not me Cammy although I had a look at one at the local Beemer dealership yesterday. I thought of you and smiled when I saw the pillion "seat". It was a 9" x 6" pad with a raised lump just where your knackers are, I would not last 5 mins on it.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark, I'm glad that when you think of me, you're also thinking of knackers









The owner was a bike instructor for years. The capability of these boys really has to be seen to be believed. He used teach the close protection stuff and is outlandishly good. It's almost as if the bike is an extension of his body, can you tell I was impressed?









The bike is MENTAL!!! I've never experienced speed like that in my life (obviously within the limits though  )

It must be one of the fastest bikes on the road. Mind you, just wait 'til I get my Honda NSR.......


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a wee idea of what this thing can do. The boy wasn't even accelerating that hard:






The 280kph on the clock is 174mph!

It'll do 0-60mph in a little over 2 seconds.....arrrggghhh!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

in_denial said:


> Indeed; tho' the URL is a bit of a giveaway.
> 
> I think the photo is from the Esses?
> 
> -- Tim


I never thought to look at the URL









I think you will find it was a Shaws hairpin









Sounds like a good day, Tim. 100 laps on a quiet track in the sunshine 

Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The ******* thing would not start, it was a toss up betweeen setting fire to it or pushing it in the canal, I really was sick of the sight of it







Luckily I had to go to London for a few days, (don't ever stop here **** hole) so it lives for a while longer..

This morning I went into the garage for some bits and my heart sank when I saw the useless pile of junk







I put the key in and pressed the button, I don't know why....................it burst into life







Just like that! I was so happy I nearly started crying














Going for a ride now and will bang a pic up this weekend.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

"The ******* thing would not start"

What is the ******* thing Mark, what bike has got you so wound up? And where is the picture?

Here's a snap of mine:


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Here we go then, in no particular order ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's mine, well mine till I sell her!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Marky said:


> "The ******* thing would not start"
> 
> What is the ******* thing Mark, what bike has got you so wound up? And where is the picture?
> 
> Here's a snap of mine:


Nice bike Marky and great engines









At long last here's mine, she lives!







I am setting off to London shortly (on the train) so having a llittle spin while the weather is fine. I'll be back in 5 days and I just know that she will be "dead" by then, I won't even get a splutter









!982 Spectre, took me years to find one in the UK, old, mucky, but as cool as ****.



























Remind me to paint out the red bits Cammy.


----------

